# Druga vs Icon RDA?



## PsyCLown (20/5/17)

Hey guys!

So I haven't been very active on the vape side of things for a while now and missed out on a bit obviously.

Looking at getting a new RDA and am deciding between these two, I want something easy to build on and the flavour needs to be tops.
They both look really awesome, the one thing I dislike about the Icon is that it uses hex screws which seem to be more prone to stripping.

I'd like to use it on a mech mod at somepoint as well, however I suspect both are hybrid safe.

Any advice / feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mahir (20/5/17)

My brother has the druga and I have the Icon. I can confidently say the Druga is way wayy wayyy better than the Icon. My opinion.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/5/17)

Mahir said:


> My brother has the druga and I have the Icon. I can confidently say the Druga is way wayy wayyy better than the Icon. My opinion.


Just a better and more flavourful vape?


----------



## Mahir (20/5/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Just a better and more flavourful vape?



Yes. The build deck on the druga is better. One thing I hate about my icon is the orings, it's so damn tight and really difficult to pull of. I guess the icon would be better for squonking in that sense.


----------



## KZOR (20/5/17)

This is my current RDA standings on the SS clapton coils i use.

1) CSMNT
2) Goon
3) Maddog
4) Dotmod Petri 22
5) TM24
6) Apocalypse
7) Goon 22
8) Druga
9) Aria Sleeper
10) TM22
11) Icon

Still need to test the recoil but confident it will be in the top3.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/5/17)

That's the mad dog v1? 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neval630 (21/5/17)

Mahir said:


> My brother has the druga and I have the Icon. I can confidently say the Druga is way wayy wayyy better than the Icon. My opinion.



I second that , I have both and the druga wins by miles for me . Both my druga and icon have 6 wrap nichrome Clapton builds and the druga is on another level when it comes to flavor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (21/5/17)

So I have added the Mad Dog v2 (AKA Desire Rabies) to the mix and am considering this very heavily as well.

The Icon seems to be out, so the Desire Rabies (Mad Dog v2) vs the Druga.


----------



## daniel craig (21/5/17)

PsyCLown said:


> So I have added the Mad Dog v2 (AKA Desire Rabies) to the mix and am considering this very heavily as well.
> 
> The Icon seems to be out, so the Desire Rabies (Mad Dog v2) vs the Druga.


The Mad Dog and the Rabies are different. They 2 different RDA's altogether and not a v1 and v2 thing. The Druga and the Mad Dog are both great RDA'S. Either one will be good.


----------



## PsyCLown (21/5/17)

The Rabies looks pretty good though. I love the deck! 

I'm thinking it's the one for me. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (21/5/17)

So I placed an order for a Black Desire Rabies. Cannot wait to get it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/5/17)

PsyCLown said:


> So I placed an order for a Black Desire Rabies. Cannot wait to get it!


Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (22/5/17)

KZOR said:


> This is my current RDA standings on the SS clapton coils i use.
> 
> 1) CSMNT
> 2) Goon
> ...


Thanks for the list @KZOR forgive my ignorance, what is TM25 and 22?

Is this list based on flavour only or are there any other factors included?


----------



## KZOR (22/5/17)

The_Ice said:


> what is TM25 and 22?


TM = Twisted Messes. (24mm and the 22mm RDAs')
I only based the list on my flavour experience and this will vary between individuals.
When it comes to quality, aesthetics, well depth and ease-of-build then the list from three down will change for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (22/5/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Just a better and more flavourful vape?



@PsyCLown I would say Icon is the winner, Airflow is perfect for me, I like it closed off a little, deck is so simple and easy and allows ample space for building.

It compares well with my Goon. They are toe to toe in the race and the Icon just gets more rotation from me at the moment.


----------

